# Is unbricking a D2 in the works?



## mrlolli (Mar 15, 2012)

The other night, i got drunk and did some very stupid things to my d2. long story short, it is now bricked. I was just wondering if anyone is working on unbricking the d2 like they did the d2g, and if so, i can be the guinea pig.

I really do appreciate all of the hard work you guys put into all of this developement, you guys are all awesome


----------



## biggiesmalls657 (Oct 27, 2011)

mrlolli said:


> The other night, i got drunk and did some very stupid things to my d2. long story short, it is now bricked. I was just wondering if anyone is working on unbricking the d2 like they did the d2g, and if so, i can be the guinea pig.
> 
> I really do appreciate all of the hard work you guys put into all of this developement, you guys are all awesome


What is the phone doing? Cause there are a hard brick and a soft brick. A soft brick is recoverable.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## mrlolli (Mar 15, 2012)

it is only going to bootloader with the mem_map error. yes, i upgraded to 621 then in my drunken stupidity thought i would sbf. the exact screen i get is this:

bootloader
d2.37
err: a5,70,70,00,00

MEM_MAP blank
service req'd
battery ok
ok to program
connect usb
data cable


----------



## UrbanBounca (Aug 9, 2011)

Right now, it's not recoverable. This stupid update was the nail in the coffin. Motorola, and maybe Verizon, lost a customer.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrlolli (Mar 15, 2012)

yeah, i kinda figured i had pretty much screwed myself over on that one. I was just curious and really really hopeful of someone maybe working on an unbrick for it like they were able to do on the d2g. Verizon did offer me an early upgrade, but i would really rather get my d2 going again until at least this fall when the new batch of phones come out.


----------



## mrlolli (Mar 15, 2012)

ok, i dont know if this means anything to anybody, but just for the hell of it i tried using the ezsbf cd by slitaz, the gingerbread one. i am still getting the MEM_MAP blank error, but the last error code changed from 00 to 1F. just throwing that out there...


----------



## freekfly (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm in the same boat. Tried that as well. My error is the same:

Bootloader
D2.37
Err:A5,70,70,00,1F

MEM_MAP Blank
Service Req'd
Battery OK
OK to Program
Transfer Mode:
USB

Hoping for same "unbrick" magic.


----------



## Cooly (Apr 23, 2012)

I have the same thing on my R2D2 save for D2.35 every thing else is the same.


----------



## forkup (Apr 26, 2012)

Unfortunately I found this thread several hours to late....I'm in the same boat. I hope if anyone gets new info they will remember to post it here.

I'm done with moto also, they really do some stupid stuff.


----------



## stonerdroid (Jun 7, 2011)

wait... i haven't been around lately... so there's a new OTA for d2 that bricks if you sbf, similar to the d2g "update"??! really? they are that dedicated to keeping these that locked down that they issue updates that brick you if you enjoy tinkering with your own hardware? uh... no! buh bye motorola!


----------



## mrlolli (Mar 15, 2012)

stonerdroid said:


> wait... i haven't been around lately... so there's a new OTA for d2 that bricks if you sbf, similar to the d2g "update"??! really? they are that dedicated to keeping these that locked down that they issue updates that brick you if you enjoy tinkering with your own hardware? uh... no! buh bye motorola!


you betcha...i am one of the 'victims'


----------



## stonerdroid (Jun 7, 2011)

mrlolli said:


> you betcha...i am one of the 'victims'


that really sucks. good thing I haven't been on stock in forever! glad I found this thread. good luck to all the victims!


----------



## mrlolli (Mar 15, 2012)

haha thanks!


----------



## nomad5133 (Dec 10, 2011)

just got screwed by this also and I'm on the phone with VZW now to get a new phone...fuck

not rooting after this









my phones out of warranty, i cant get it replaced









but i bought a droid 4...ugh


----------



## stonerdroid (Jun 7, 2011)

nomad5133 said:


> just got screwed by this also and I'm on the phone with VZW now to get a new phone...fuck
> 
> not rooting after this
> 
> ...


what a shitty thing to do to your customers! I will never buy another motorola phone again.


----------



## mrlolli (Mar 15, 2012)

they told me the same thing, no warranty no phone. but they did offer me an early upgrade out of the kindness of their hearts







.


----------



## nomad5133 (Dec 10, 2011)

mrlolli said:


> they told me the same thing, no warranty no phone. but they did offer me an early upgrade out of the kindness of their hearts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah thats how I got my Droid 4, it was like 199+35 dollar early upgrade fee

EDIT: 199+30* not 35 lol


----------



## mrlolli (Mar 15, 2012)

nomad5133 said:


> yeah thats how I got my Droid 4, it was like 199+35 dollar early upgrade fee


$35??? they only charged me $30...

maybe my actual upgrade date was closer than yours, i have no idea


----------



## nomad5133 (Dec 10, 2011)

oops sorry, typo mine was 30!


----------



## dorn (May 13, 2012)

I received an OTA update a while back that bricked my Droid 2 on Verizon, and it was completely stock, not rooted or anything. Motorola agreed to fix it as if in warranty if I sent it to them, so I did that a few days ago. We shall see.


----------



## mrlolli (Mar 15, 2012)

good luck, dorn...let us know what happens with that.

so i upgraded to the bionic(i know, i am a glutton for punishment staying with motorola), but the rom scene aint nearly as active with the bionic as it is with the d2 for some reason. everyone is making ics roms, and none of them have hardware acceleration which makes the d2 faster by comparison, so i am swapping my bionic with my wifes d2 to get back in all of the fun, if verizon lets me. we will find out tomorrow...


----------



## nomad5133 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey guys! if you still have your d2 and just want to unbrick it, download the 2.3.4 SBF file here! (make sure its the droid2 one, not the r2d2 or the droid2we (d2g)

http://sbf.droid-dev...

unzip the .sbf.gz file and use RSD Lite to flash back with the 2.3.4 SBF file

NOTE: as of right now I don't know of a way to root once you are on this 2.3.4!


----------



## Stephen_MD (Apr 26, 2012)

Just tried this... it worked.


----------

